# ماذا فعل قايين حتي لا ينظر اليه ؟؟؟



## absmatic (5 يوليو 2011)

1. وَعَرَفَ ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ».
*2*. ثُمَّ عَادَتْ فَوَلَدَتْ اخَاهُ هَابِيلَ. وَكَانَ هَابِيلُ رَاعِيا لِلْغَنَمِ وَكَانَ قَايِينُ عَامِلا فِي الارْضِ.
*3*. وَحَدَثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ايَّامٍ انَّ قَايِينَ قَدَّمَ مِنْ اثْمَارِ الارْضِ قُرْبَانا لِلرَّبِّ
*4*. وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ
*5*. وَلَكِنْ الَى قَايِينَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ. فَاغْتَاظَ قَايِينُ جِدّا وَسَقَطَ وَجْهُهُ.
 السؤال هنا لماذا تم قبول قربان هابيل ولماذا لم يقبل قربان قايين 
ماذا فعل قايين ليكي لا ينظر الله الي قربانه  وماذا فعل هابيل لينظر الله الي قربانه​


----------



## bob (5 يوليو 2011)

بص يا حبيبي هابيل لما قدم ذبيحة قال الكتاب زي ما انت ذكرت انه قدم ابكار غنمه يعني قدم افضل شيء عنده
اما قايين لما قدم لم يهتم بالتقدمة بل قدم من اثمار الارض و لم يختار تقدمته بعناية
و ده من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب 


> *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*





> [FONT=&quot]:  يري *القديسان ديديموس الضرير وأمبروسيوس* أن تعبير: "وحدث بعد أيام" يشير إلى  تراخي قايين في تقدمته أو ممارستها بدافع غير الحب. إذ يقول الأول: [قدم قايين  تقدمته بإهمال، أما هابيل فقدمها بإخلاص[139]]،  ويقول الثاني: [جاءت تقدمة قايين بعد أيام





> ..[FONT=&quot].  وليست بسرعة واشتياق، لذا جاءت الوصية: "إذا نذرت نذرًا للرب إلهك فلا تؤخر وفاءه"  (تث





> [FONT=&quot] 23[/FONT]:  21[FONT=&quot])،  "إذ نذرت نذرًا لله فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به... أن لا تنذر خير من أن ينذر ولا تفي"  (جا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]:  4، 5[FONT=&quot])[140]].[/FONT]
> * [FONT=&quot]ثانيًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  لعل الله رفض تقدمة قايين لأنها كانت من ثمار الأرض، ولم يقل من "بكور الثمار"، فلم  يقدم أفضل ما لديه، أما هابيل فقدم: "من أبكار غنمه من سمانها"... أعطي الله  الأولوية‍![/FONT]
> * [FONT=&quot]ثالثًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  كانت تقدمة قايين من ثمار الأرض غير القادرة علي المصالحة بين الله والإنسان، أما  تقدمة هابيل فكانت ذبيحة دموية تحمل رمزًا لذبيحة السيد المسيح القادر وحده علي  مصالحتنا مع الآب خلال بذل دمه عنا.[/FONT]
> * [FONT=&quot]  رابعًا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]:  يري *القديس چيروم* في حديث الرب مع قايين (الترجمة السبعينية): "إذ لم تقسم  بالصواب" أن قايين قدم لله ثمار الأرض ولم يقدم قلبه، أي قدم تقدمة خارجية دون  الداخل، فكان التقسيم غير مصيب.[/FONT]
> ...


[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (5 يوليو 2011)

*زي ما قالك أخونا بوب، تقدمة هابيل هي أفضل ما عنده وهي أيضا رمز الى المسيح حمل الله الذي يحمل خطايا العالم، أما تقدمة قايين فلم تكن أفضل ما عنده.

المغزى من الكلام شيئين: أن الله لا يقبل مُجرد إعطائه جزء بسيط من وقتنا في الصلاة أو الصوم أو غيره، بل يريد أفضل ما عندنا نقدمه له لا لأنفسنا، والمسيح أشار الى ذلك في مثل الأرملة الفقيرة التي قدمت للهيكل الشيء البسيط ولكنه فاق تقدمه الأغنياء لأن تقاديمهم هي من فائض حاجتهم، أما تقدمتها فهي من حاجتها. الشيء الآخر هو رمزي، أن لا خلاص إلا بدم الحمل، دم يسوع المسيح.*


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2011)

*العهد الجديد جاوبنا :*
*بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ للهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ. فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ! (عب 11:4)*

*رسالة يوحنا الاولى :*
*11 لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الْخَبَرُ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ: أَنْ يُحِبَّ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا.
12 لَيْسَ كَمَا كَانَ قَايِينُ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ وَذَبَحَ أَخَاهُ. وَلِمَاذَا ذَبَحَهُ؟ لأَنَّ أَعْمَالَهُ كَانَتْ شِرِّيرَةً، وَأَعْمَالَ أَخِيهِ بَارَّةٌ.
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يوليو 2011)

فقط ألخص هذه الردود الثمينة والعميقة

فذبيحة هابيل كانت ممتزجة بالإيمان (أى الإيمان بالخلاص الآتى) ، ولذلك كانت ذبيحة دموية ، مما يجعلها إشارة للكفارة ، كما كانت من أفضل ما عنده ، ومكتوب : إنى أكرم الذين يكرموننى

ومن حق الله أن يقبل ما يراه مقبولاً وأن يرفض ما يراه غير مقبول

وليس من حق إنسان أن يغتاظ ويغير ويقتل الإنسان الذى قبله الله


----------



## sam176 (5 يوليو 2011)

*انا كمان سمعت تفسير عظيم وهو انه حسب الكتاب لم يسمح للانسان باكل اللحم بعد -سمح بعد الطوفان- فاذا لما اختار هابيل ان يرعى الغنم التى لا يستطيع اكلها الا لانه اختار ان يرعى خراف الذبائح الى الله 
فهو اختار خدمة الرب عوضا عن زراعة و خدمة اكله*


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> بص يا حبيبي هابيل لما قدم ذبيحة قال الكتاب زي ما انت ذكرت انه قدم ابكار غنمه يعني قدم افضل شيء عنده
> اما قايين لما قدم لم يهتم بالتقدمة بل قدم من اثمار الارض و لم يختار تقدمته بعناية
> و ده من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب


هابيل كان عمله رعي الغنم فطبيعي انه يقدم مما يعمل وقابيل واحد شغال بالزراعه هيقدم ايه غير من عمله برضو 





> *[FONT=&quot]أولاً*





> [FONT=&quot]:  يري *القديسان ديديموس الضرير وأمبروسيوس*  أن تعبير: "وحدث بعد أيام" يشير إلى  تراخي قايين في تقدمته أو ممارستها  بدافع غير الحب. إذ يقول الأول: [قدم قايين  تقدمته بإهمال، أما هابيل  فقدمها بإخلاص[139]]،  ويقول الثاني: [جاءت تقدمة قايين بعد أيام[/FONT]..[FONT=&quot].  وليست بسرعة واشتياق، لذا جاءت الوصية: "إذا نذرت نذرًا للرب إلهك فلا تؤخر وفاءه"  (تث[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 23[/FONT]:  21[FONT=&quot])،  "إذ نذرت نذرًا لله فلا تتأخر عن الوفاء به... أن لا تنذر خير من أن ينذر ولا تفي"  (جا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]:  4، 5[FONT=&quot])[140]].[/FONT]
> ​




تعبير وحدث بعد ايام مذكور قبل تقديم قربت كلا الخوين قايين وهابيل ولم اخدنا معني التراخي فيكون قايين المذكور الاول اي من قدم اولا وهابيل ثانيا 
*3*. وَحَدَثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ايَّامٍ انَّ قَايِينَ قَدَّمَ مِنْ اثْمَارِ الارْضِ قُرْبَانا لِلرَّبِّ
*4*. وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ
اذا التراخي لو وجد سيوجد في حق هابيل وليس قايين ​


> * [FONT=&quot]ثانيًا*[FONT=&quot]:   لعل الله رفض تقدمة قايين لأنها كانت من ثمار الأرض، ولم يقل من "بكور  الثمار"، فلم  يقدم أفضل ما لديه، أما هابيل فقدم: "من أبكار غنمه من  سمانها"... أعطي الله  الأولوية‍!
> [/FONT][/FONT]


ماهو شغال في الزراعه  فافضل مالديه هو الزرع 
وقايين كان راعي غنم فالشي الذي يملكه هو الغنم فقدم قربانه من غنمه 


> * [FONT=&quot]ثالثًا*[FONT=&quot]:   كانت تقدمة قايين من ثمار الأرض غير القادرة علي المصالحة بين الله  والإنسان، أما  تقدمة هابيل فكانت ذبيحة دموية تحمل رمزًا لذبيحة السيد  المسيح القادر وحده علي  مصالحتنا مع الآب خلال بذل دمه عنا.
> [/FONT][/FONT]


وما ذنب قايين في ذلك لكي يرفض قربانه هو كان يعرف اني القربان لازم يبقي دم 
ثانيا حضرتك مش شايف اني القربان يكون ذبيحه فيها شيء من الدمويه وان الزرع ارحم واشفق من الدمويه 
اخيرا شكرا لردودك اللي فتحت ليا افاق جديده في البحث  ومنتظر ردك ​[/FONT]


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *زي ما قالك أخونا بوب، تقدمة هابيل هي أفضل ما عنده وهي أيضا رمز الى المسيح حمل الله الذي يحمل خطايا العالم، أما تقدمة قايين فلم تكن أفضل ما عنده.
> *


الرمزيه للمسيح جت ازاي كيف عرفها هابيل دون قايين ثانيا كل واحد قدم قربانه علي حسب مهنته قما خطا قايين اهطاه انه لم يرمز الي المسيح ام خطاه انه اشتغل بالزراعه 
وشكرا لمداخلتك كيرلس


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *العهد الجديد جاوبنا :*
> *بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ للهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ. فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ! (عب 11:4)*
> 
> *رسالة يوحنا الاولى :*
> ...


تمام استاذ كريتيك هابلي قدم  افضل مما قدمه قايين ولكن ده راجع لكل ما يمكله كل شخص منهم ثاني شيء انت خضرتك لفت انتباهي لشيء  اللي هو مظلل باللون الاسود في الاقتباس افهم من ده اني قايين برضو قدم ذبيحه وليس من ثمار الارض


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2011)

*أخت باسماتك الله يريد قلوبنا وليس مجرد أشياء مادية
[COLOR="Black"] يا ابني اعطني قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقي أمثال 23 : 26**
ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة القلب المنكسر و المنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره* مز 51 : 17
الله يريد قلوبنا لا أموالنا فقط لا ذبائحنا فقط هو يريد قلوبنا أولا أرجو أن يكون الموضوع واضحا*[/COLOR]


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> فقط ألخص هذه الردود الثمينة والعميقة
> 
> ومن حق الله أن يقبل ما يراه مقبولاً وأن يرفض ما يراه غير مقبول


استاذ مكرم  حضرتك ليه محسسني اني داخل احاسب ربنا في اغلب اسئلتي 
طبعا ربنا من حقه يقبل او لا يقبل من مطلق قوتي ولكن ربنا مش بيعمل طلاسم غير مفهومه اكيد لكل شيء سبب ولكل عمل من اعمال الله حكمه  واكيد هنستفيد من البحث عن هذه الخكمه في ايمانا 
اسف استاذ مكرم اقول وصف اسمحلي في  واعتذر عنه مره تانيه اني انا لا احب طريقه لا تسئلو عن اشياء فربنا ادانا عقلنا عشان نفكر ونستنير ونوصل بيه مش عشان نقبل بدون عقل


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

sam176 قال:


> *انا كمان سمعت تفسير عظيم وهو انه حسب الكتاب لم يسمح للانسان باكل اللحم بعد -سمح بعد الطوفان- فاذا لما اختار هابيل ان يرعى الغنم التى لا يستطيع اكلها الا لانه اختار ان يرعى خراف الذبائح الى الله
> فهو اختار خدمة الرب عوضا عن زراعة و خدمة اكله*


اكون شاكر ليك جدا لو ادتني مصدر التفسير ده للاطلاع  سام انا سافه تفسير منطقي جدا ولكن لو يكون مدعوم بتفسير مبني علي ادله اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *أخت باسماتك الله يريد قلوبنا وليس مجرد أشياء مادية
> [COLOR="Black"] يا ابني اعطني قلبك و لتلاحظ عيناك طرقي أمثال 23 : 26**
> ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة القلب المنكسر و المنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره* مز 51 : 17
> الله يريد قلوبنا لا أموالنا فقط لا ذبائحنا فقط هو يريد قلوبنا أولا أرجو أن يكون الموضوع واضحا*[/COLOR]


استاذ سمعان اولا بروح الدعابه  انا اسمي ابسمانيك هو احد لوك الاسره 26 في مصر الفرعونيه 
اما بسماتيك ده فنوع من انواع الرز 

ثانيا افهم من كلامك اني قايين قدم قربانه بدون ايمان يعني بالبلدي كده تاديه واجب 
اذا لا مجال لنوع القربان في قبوله او عدمه دموي او غيره


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

3. وَحَدَثَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ايَّامٍ انَّ قَايِينَ قَدَّمَ مِنْ اثْمَارِ الارْضِ قُرْبَانا لِلرَّبِّ
4. وَقَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ ايْضا مِنْ ابْكَارِ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا. فَنَظَرَ الرَّبُّ الَى هَابِيلَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ
5. وَلَكِنْ الَى قَايِينَ وَقُرْبَانِهِ لَمْ يَنْظُرْ. فَاغْتَاظَ قَايِينُ جِدّا وَسَقَطَ وَجْهُهُ.
6*. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟
7. انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ*. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا وَانْتَ تَسُودُ عَلَيْهَا».
8. وَكَلَّمَ قَايِينُ هَابِيلَ اخَاهُ. وَحَدَثَ اذْ كَانَا فِي الْحَقْلِ انَّ قَايِينَ قَامَ عَلَى هَابِيلَ اخِيهِ وَقَتَلَهُ.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

من رد الله على غضب قايين ، يظهر أنه كان عنده إهمال فى ما قدمه ، إذ يقول له : انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ 
أى أنه لم يكن قد تصرف حسناً فى المرة الأولى ، وأن هذا كان متاحاً له ، بدليل أنه يمكنه ذلك فى مرة قادمة

أما ذبيحة هابيل فكانت ممتازة من الوجوه ، من أبكار الغنم ومن أفضلها ، بالإضافة لكونها تحمل الإشارة للفداء 

وقد كان يمكن قبول التقدمتين معاً ، مثلما يظهر من كلام الرب مع قايين

++ولكن الشر الأعظم ، هو أن قايين لم يقبل مشورة الله بتحسين أموره ، بل إتجه نحو الغضب والحقد ، الذى إنتهى به لجريمة قتل أخيه

+++ وهنا جوهر الموضوع الذى يقدمه الكتاب المقدس 

فإن الخطأ يمكن إصلاحه بالتراجع عنه ثم تحسين تصرف الإنسان ، فيكون حينئذ مقبولاً من الله

ولكن التمسك به وعدم التواضع أمام الله ، يؤدى للتمادى فى الشر ، حتى يصل لإرتكاب أفظع الأمور ، والتى لا يمكن إصلاحها

فقبل القتل كاننت توجد فرصة لإعادة الود مع أخيه ، ولكن بعدما قتله ، ضاعت الفرصة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

كثرة المداخلات جعلت مداخلتى فى غير ترتيبها من حيث ردى عن أى مداخلة
ولكنى سأحاول اللحاق بكم بقدر جهدى بإذن الرب


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> 6*. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِقَايِينَ: «لِمَاذَا اغْتَظْتَ وَلِمَاذَا سَقَطَ وَجْهُكَ؟
> 7. انْ احْسَنْتَ افَلا رَفْعٌ*. وَانْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ رَابِضَةٌ وَالَيْكَ


ان احسن في ايه ما وجه تقصيره واهماله


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> استاذ سمعان اولا بروح الدعابه  انا اسمي ابسمانيك هو احد لوك الاسره 26 في مصر الفرعونيه
> اما بسماتيك ده فنوع من انواع الرز
> 
> ثانيا افهم من كلامك اني قايين قدم قربانه بدون ايمان يعني بالبلدي كده تاديه واجب
> اذا لا مجال لنوع القربان في قبوله او عدمه دموي او غيره


*نعم أرى ذلك لسببين :
1- ان شروط الذبائح والتقدمات كشريعة لم تكن قد أعطيت بعد .
2- لأن الله وضح فى الكتاب المقدس أنه يريد أولا قلوبنا لا مجرد أموالنا أو ذبائحنا هو إله المحبة الذى أوضح أنه 
فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه* 33  و محبته من كل القلب و من كل الفهم و من كل النفس و من كل القدرة و محبة القريب كالنفس هي افضل من جميع المحرقات و الذبائح* 34  فلما راه يسوع انه اجاب بعقل قال له لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله و لم يجسر احد بعد ذلك ان يساله* مرقس 12 :32 - 34


أيضا كانت الذبائح مجرد رموز وإشارة لعمله الكفارى على الصليب فهو الذبيح المكفر لكل خطاينا (الذبيح الوحيد المقبول)
 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا* 5  و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا* 6  كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا* 7  ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه* 8  أشعياء 53 : 4- 7

16  لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية* يوحنا 3 : 16*


----------



## absmatic (6 يوليو 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *نعم أرى ذلك لسببين :
> 1- ان شروط الذبائح والتقدمات كشريعة لم تكن قد أعطيت بعد .
> 2- لأن الله وضح فى الكتاب المقدس أنه يريد أولا قلوبنا لا مجرد أموالنا أو ذبائحنا هو إله المحبة الذى أوضح أنه
> فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه* 33  و محبته من كل القلب و من كل الفهم و من كل النفس و من كل القدرة و محبة القريب كالنفس هي افضل من جميع المحرقات و الذبائح* 34  فلما راه يسوع انه اجاب بعقل قال له لست بعيدا عن ملكوت الله و لم يجسر احد بعد ذلك ان يساله* مرقس 12 :32 - 34
> ...


اجابتك لا غبار عليها مع اني ليا تساؤلات حول ان الله المحب الرحوم بنا يشترط علينا دائما الذبح والدماء اعلم ان هذا خارج عن الموضوع اعتدت ان انهي مشاركتي في الموضوع بعد وصول الاجابه ولكني قد اعود ان رايت راي مخالف رايك 
شكرا سمعان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

توجد أمور كثيرة أريد توضيحها ، وأرجو أن أتمكن من ذلك 

1 -- ذبيحة قايين كانت بغير إعتناء ، وهذا واضح من إجابة الله عليه(مداخلتى السابقة)

2 -- ذبيحة هابيل كانت بمنتهى التقوى ، من أفضل أفضل ماعنده من غنم

3 -- هذا الإهتمام البالغ من هابيل ، يدل على وجود دافع قوى عنده ، وهو الإيمان ، بحسب ما ذكره الإنجيل (مذكور الشاهد فى مداخلات الإخوة السابقة)

والعكس بالعكس بالنسبة لقايين

4 -- الذبائح الدموية كانت معروفة فى زمن ما قبل إباحة أكل اللحم ، بدليل أن نوح أقام مذبحاً وقدَّم ذبائح سلامة ، من الحيوانات والطيور ، بمجرد نجاته وقبل تشريع أكل اللحم

5-- تقديم الذبائح الدموية ، كان إشارة لأنه بدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة ، أى كان إشارة لوعد الخلاص (سأعد الدليل من الشواهد بإذن الله)

6-- أول ذبح ذكره الكتاب المقدس ، كان بواسطة الله نفسه ، إذ ذبح ذبيحة وجعل منها أغطية لستر آدم وحواء

7 -- ذنب قايين لم يكن منحصراً فى كون ذبيحته ليست إشارة للفداء ، بل بالأولى لعدم الإعتناء

8-- كان يمكنه تقديم ذبيحة ، مع أنه يعمل بالزراعة

فالذى يعمل بالزراعة يكون عنده مواشى ، ليأخذ لبنها للطعام وصوفها أوجلدها للتغطية وللملابس(على المثال الذى عمله الله لآدم وحواء) 
 أو على الأقل نقول أنه ليس شرطاً أن لا يكون عنده مواشى 

9 -- سيادتك تقول بأنك تشعر بأننى أتهمك بإهانة الله (أو ما أشبه ذلك) ، ولكن الحقيقة أن الإسلوب الذى أستشعره من سيادتك ، فيه تتعامل مع الله بمنطق الفحص 

++ وفى ذلك لا أعيب عليك ، لأن الفحص والتقصى قد يكون سبيلاً لليقين
++ ولكننى - فى ذات الوقت - أستعفى نفسى من ذلك الإسلوب ، فأرد على سؤال سيادتك مع التنويه لإستعفائى من إسلوب محاولة فحص الله والإحاطة الكاملة بفكره ونقدها

+++ أقول ذلك ، مع الإعتراف بأننى مررت بنفس هذه الحالة فى شبابى ، ولكن لولا رحمة الرب لما فهمت شيئاً
+++++ وقد يكون مرورى بهذه المرحلة ، هو الذى يدفعنى للتبرأ منها الآن ، بعدما عرفت غلطى


++++++++++++ ملحوظة : النقاط ليست بترتيب ، فمعذرة عن ذلك


----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2011)

> تمام استاذ كريتيك هابلي قدم افضل مما قدمه قايين ولكن ده راجع لكل ما يمكله كل شخص منهم



*بل لايمان كل منهم*
*عايز الفت انتباهك لشيئ*
*من اين علم هابيل او قايين بتقديم الذابائح لله ؟*
*يقول الاباء : من ادم نفسه*
*لان الله حينما اخطأ ادم و شعر انه عريان عمل له هو و حواء اقمصة من جلد*
*و كان الجلد من ذبيحة دموية*
*و كان هذا رمز لسترة ادم من الخطية من خلال عمل الذبيحة*
*و سلم ادم ابنائه هذه العقيدة*
*فأحترم هابييل هذا و حفظه بأيمان*
*اما قايين لم يقدر هذا و قدم ذبائح غير دموية*



> ثاني شيء انت خضرتك لفت انتباهي لشيء اللي هو مظلل باللون الاسود في الاقتباس افهم من ده اني قايين برضو قدم ذبيحه وليس من ثمار الارض


*اجل كل ما يقدم لله هو ذبيحة*
*فمثلا فى سفر (عدد) كانت ذبيحة الفقير الذى لا يقدر على تقديم ذبائح دموية (لاحظ عدم قدرته بخلاف قايين حيث لم يكن فقيرا) هى فطير*
*لكن فى ظل القدرة تظل الذبائح الدموية هى الافضل لانها رمز للمسيح و عمله الكفارى*
*كما ان تلك الذبائح لم تكن مجرد رموز فارغة*
*هل تعلم ان العهد القديم عاشوا الخلاص فعلا من خلال تلك الذبائح ....و من هنا تكمن اهمية الذبائح و اهمية الايمان بها*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

نقطة إضافية

الحيوانات بلا أرواح ، مخلوقة - مثلها مثل النبات - للفناء

دم الحيوانات ليست بالشئ الذى يُأسف عليه ، بل سفك دم الناس


----------



## sam176 (6 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> اكون شاكر ليك جدا لو ادتني مصدر التفسير ده للاطلاع  سام انا سافه تفسير منطقي جدا ولكن لو يكون مدعوم بتفسير مبني علي ادله اكون شاكر ليك جدا



هناك ادلة كثيرة منها مقاله cretic من الله الحنون لكى يلبس ادم وحواء البسه من جلد فلا بد انه علمهم الذبح و ايضا علم الاله المحب الانسان فكرةالخلاص بالدم ليعده لفكر ذبيحة المسيح 
ان فكر وتعاملاته مع الانسان عبر تاريخة منذ اليوم الاول حول نقطه وحيده و واحده هى خلاصه بكفارة وموت المسيح لاجل خاطر حبه لنا فقط 
ولقد علم الانسان هذا منذ اليوم الاول ونراه فى هابيل و ذبائح ابراهيم قبل الشريعة مع انه لم توجد شريعة بعد ولا اتذكر الان ايوب 
فتعليم الذبيحة هو تعليم الاله المحب الحنون لنا من اليوم الاول ليطبع فى داخلنا و ضمائرنا الذبيحة الحقيقية و هى يسوعى المحب 
فعلى عكس ما يظن البعض ان سر التجسد وذبح المسيح لاجلنا لم يستعلن الا اخيرا بل على العكس فمن اول كلمة الى اخر كلمة فى الكتاب المقدس و الى كل انسان لا يوجد سوى هدف واحد هو اعلان سر خلاص الانسان بتجسد الله الخالق المحب فى صورة الابن يسوع المسيح و ذبيحته الكفارية


----------



## bob (6 يوليو 2011)

> *هابيل كان عمله رعي الغنم فطبيعي انه يقدم مما يعمل وقابيل واحد شغال بالزراعه هيقدم ايه غير من عمله برضو*


*كلامك صح بس الغلط اللي عمله قايين انه قدم من غير ما يختار احسن حاجه زي هابيل لما اختار من ابكار غنمه و سمانها
"قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ أَيْضًا مِنْ أَبْكَارِ      غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ سِمَانِهَا" (**سفر      التكوين 4: 4) يعني افضل شيء عنده و اهتم بتقدمته و ولكن قايين "قَايِينَ قَدَّمَ مِنْ أَثْمَارِ الأَرْضِ"             (**سفر      التكوين 4: 3)      فواحد اختار البكور أي أفضل ما عنده، والثاني مجرد قدم من الأثمار..  الأول قضى      وقتاً في التفكير فيما يرضي الله، والثاني أراد أن يملاً مكان الذبيحة بأي شيء      وانتهى.
الله      دائماً لا ينظر فقط للمنظر أو للأفعال، ولكنه يهتم بما يعتمل في القلب. فنرى مثلاً في قصة اختيار داود عندما كان صموئيل النبي يختار الرجل المُختار من الله، كان يقول له: "لاَ تَنْظُرْ إِلَى مَنْظَرِهِ      وَطُولِ قَامَتِهِ لأَنِّي قَدْ رَفَضْتُهُ. لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْظُرُ      الإِنْسَانُ. لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْعَيْنَيْنِ، وَأَمَّا      الرَّبُّ فَإِنَّهُ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ" (**سفر      صموئيل الأول 16: 7)..       فنلاحظ نفس الأمر بالضبط أيضاً حدث مع قايين عندما قال له الله: "إِنْ      أَحْسَنْتَ أَفَلاَ رَفْعٌ؟ وَإِنْ لَمْ تُحْسِنْ فَعِنْدَ الْبَابِ خَطِيَّةٌ      رَابِضَةٌ، وَإِلَيْكَ اشْتِيَاقُهَا" (**سفر      التكوين 4: 7)..       فالله علم أن في قلبه نية غير سليمة، وخطية رابضة تنتظر الفرصة للخروج..*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يوليو 2011)

> هابيل كان عمله رعي الغنم فطبيعي انه يقدم مما يعمل وقابيل واحد شغال بالزراعه هيقدم ايه غير من عمله برضو



الموضوع اعمق من كده بكتير ، ليه؟
اول ذبيحة حيوانية تم تقديمها ، قدمها الله نفسه ، لما غطى ادم وحواء بجلد حيوان برئ .
وهنا اعطى الله بداية وتوضيح فى كيفية ستر الاخطاء والخطايا ، اى بتقديم الحيوانات البريئة (كرمز للذبيح الاعظم البرئ القادم)

المشكلة هى ليست مجرد ان قايين قدم نباتا . فحتى لو لم يكن قايين يعرف ان التقدمة تكون حيوانية , عدم قبول الله لها ، لاتعنى رفض الله له . وانما رفض الله لعمله . فكان من الممكن حينئذ ان يقدم قايين تقدمة اخرى حيوانية تكون مقبولة ، ولكنه لم يفعل . ورغم كلام الرب معه (ان احسنت افلا رفع) وايضا(عند الباب خطية رابضة .. وانت تسود عليها) الا ان قلبه لم يكن مع الله وقتل اخيه حتى بعد تحذير ربنا .

فمشكلة قايين اعمق من مجرد تقدمة لنبات . وخاصة ايضا عندما تعرف ان بدل توبة قايين فهو طلب حماية الله من الناس (همه فى نفسه) . وهو انشأ اول مدينة ارضية . ولهذا معنى روحى .


----------



## sam176 (6 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> اكون شاكر ليك جدا لو ادتني مصدر التفسير ده للاطلاع  سام انا سافه تفسير منطقي جدا ولكن لو يكون مدعوم بتفسير مبني علي ادله اكون شاكر ليك جدا


*
اسف انى استرسلت فى التامل لكن المنطقى هو اتيان الدليل لااثبات العكس 
الانسان لم يسمح له باكل اللحوم بعد و تربية االغنام لصوفها غير ممكن لانة تاريخيا هى مهنة المراه وهابيل رجل ثم ان البشريه لم يكن عندها صناعة بعد
اما من جهة الالبان فمن الاولى  تربية الابقار لا الاغنام
فلا يوجد سبب  اخر لهابيل لتربية الاغنام ولا منفعة له سوي انها لخدمة يهوه الا اذا وجد احد اى فائده اخرى نسيتها فليخبرنا ؟

كل ما اريد قوله ان هذا التفسير الذى سمعته من احد الاباء القديسين هو الاقرب الى الصحة وله ما يؤيده 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (6 يوليو 2011)

*دراسة عن أحد الأعضاء في الشبكة الأنطاكية :*

*يحكي **الكتاب المقدس **في سفر التكوين وفي بداية الإصحاح الثالث **قصة **قاين وهابيل, فلنقرأها أولاً بحسب النص المسوري, والذي اعتدنا في أنطاكيا (للأسف) أن نقرأه ونفسّر نصوصه وكأنه كتابنا المقدس, ونحن نجهل مقدار الاختلاف الكبير بينه وبين النص السبعيني الذي تعتمده **الكنيسة **الأرثوذكسية *

*لنقرأ بتمعّن.*

*(تكوين 3: 1-7) "المسوري"*

_*"و عرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت و ولدت قايين و قالت اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب, ثم عادت فولدت أخاه هابيل, و كان هابيل راعيا للغنم و كان قايين عاملا في الأرض, و حدث من بعد أيام أن قايين قدّم من أثمار الأرض قربانا للرب, و قدّم هابيل أيضا من أبكار غنمه و من سمانها, فنظر الرب إلى هابيل و قربانه, و لكن إلى قايين و قربانه لم ينظر, فاغتاظ قايين جدا و سقط وجهه,فقال الرب لقايين: لماذا اغتظت و لماذا سقط وجهك,*_​ 
_*إن أحسنت أفلا رفع و إن لم تحسن فعند الباب خطية رابضة و إليك اشتياقها و أنت تسود عليها."*_​ 

*نفهم من النص أن **الله **قبل قربان هابيل, ولم يقبل قربان أخيه قايين.*

*ولكن ما لا نفهمه هو لماذا.*

*فقاين سبق أخاه في تقدمة القربان والتفكير بحصة **الله **من ثمار أتعابه, وهذا قد يعطيه أفضلية, ومع ذلك لم يقبله الله.*

*قاين أيضاً قدّم قرباناً من أثمار الأرض (تقدمة نباتية) وهي تقدمة من المفترض أن تكون مقبولة لدى الله. سيّما أنها تذكرنا بتقدمة **الكنيسة **العتيدة وقرابينها الأبدية (الخبز والخمر, المقدّمان أيضاً من ثمار الأرض: القمح والعنب) وتذكرنا أيضاً بتقدمة نباتية (خبز وخمر) قدمها أبو الإيمان إبراهيم لملكي صادق, وهو **المسيح **نفسه (بحسب الرسول **بولس **في رسالته إلى العبرانيين) وقد قُبلت تلك التقدمة.*

*لماذا إذاً رفض **الله **التقدمة النباتية, هذا ما لا نجد له جواباً وتعليلاً واضحاً في النص.*

*بينما قبل **الله **تقدمة هابيل, وهي تقدمة دموية, و يذكر النص أن هابيل فرز من حيواناته أفضلها ليقدمها لله, أي أن هابيل قد قسم أغنامه واختار القسم الأفضل وقدّمه للرب, وهذه هي الإشارة الوحيدة التي قد تعطي جواباً للسؤال.*

*ولكنها مع ذلك لا تكفي للحكم بأن تقدمة هابيل كانت أفضل. لأن النص لا يشير (ولا يلمّح حتى تلميحاً واحداً) فيما إذا كان قاين قد قسم غلاته واختار القسم (الأفضل, أو الأسوء) ليقرّبه للرب.*

*قادت هذه القصة بعض النقّاد إلى **تفسير **شاذ وهو التقرير بأن كاتب النص ذو عقلية دينية بدائية, وبالتالي فهو يفترض حكماً أن **الله **يطلب التقدمة الدموية ولا يقبل التقدمة النباتية.*

*وقد قرّروا أيضاً أن هذا النص يدعم نظرية التطور في الدين (المشتقة من نظرية دارون في التطوّر البيولوجي) والتي تقول بأن نصوص الكتاب المقدّس قد تطوّرت في رقيّها الديني, وأفكارها اللاهوتية تبعاً لتطوّر الديانة اليهودية من عبادة الأرواح, مروراً بتعدد الآلهة, ثم إله القبيلة الأقوى من آلهة القبائل الأخرى, وصولاً إلى التوحيد, انتهاءً بالإله المحب البشر! *
*الأمر الذي يقود حكماً, إلى نكران الوحي والنبوّة, وبالتالي نكران أن **الروح **القدس الأقنوم الثالث هو من أوحى لكتّاب *[URL="http://www.orthodoxonline.org/forum/threads/12169-سلسلة-دراسات-في-العهد-القديم-(الحلقة-رقم-2)"]*العهد *[/URL][URL="http://www.orthodoxonline.org/forum/threads/12169-سلسلة-دراسات-في-العهد-القديم-(الحلقة-رقم-2)"]*القديم *[/URL]*والجديد أن يكتبوا ما قد كتبوا.*

*وحجّة هؤلاء النقاد قويّة, ومن الصعب تفنيدها, لأن النص لا يوضح هل قسم قاين ثماره قسمة عادلة, أم غير عادلة, ولا يوضح أي قسم من الثمار قذّمَ لله (الأفضل, أم الأسوء).*

*فمن المبرّر بالتالي أن نفهم من النص أن الكاتب يعتقد فعلاً أن **الله **يريد تقادم حيوانية دموية, ويرذل التقادم النباتية, وبالتالي فهو ينتمي إلى مرحلة متخلّفة دينياً .*

*وعندما نأتي إلى *[URL="http://www.orthodoxonline.org/forum/threads/12169-سلسلة-دراسات-في-العهد-القديم-(الحلقة-رقم-2)"]*العهد *[/URL]*الجديد نجد أن ربنا يسوع **المسيح **يسمّي هابيل صدّيقاً! لماذا؟*

*ويقول **بولس **الرسول في الرسالة إلى العبرانيين أيضاً:*

*(عبرانيين 11: 4) *

_*بالإيمان قدّم هابيل لله ذبيحة أفضل من قايين, فبه شهد له انه بار إذ شهدَ اللهُ لقرابينه. *_​ 


*لماذا ذبيحة هابيل أفضل من قاين؟*

*هل لأنه **انتخب **من غلاّته أفضلها وقدّمها للرب؟*

*وما يدرينا ما إذا كان أخوه قد فعل مثله, ربما **يكون **قد **انتخب **من غلاته أفضلها أيضاً وقدمها للرب؟*

*وبالتالي يبرز هنا سؤال عن عدالة الله؟ *

*ونص التكوين (المسوري) لا يوضح إجابةً على هذا السؤال.*

*وأين شهد **الله **لقرابين هابيل؟ *

*النص يقول أنه قبلها, ولكن لا يذكر أن **الله **قد قال شيئاً بخصوص القرابين, فكيف **يكون **الله **قد شهد لقرابينه؟*

*الحقيقة أن كل هذه الأسئلة, والاعتراضات (البريئة وغير البريئة), والتفاسير الشاذة, كلها **تسقط **بالكلّية عندما نترك النص المسوري (كتاب اليهود) ونقرأ نص التكوين بحسب السبعينية (أي **الكتاب المقدس **المسيحي الحقيقي والمشهود له من الرب يسوع كما بينّا في **الحلقة **السابقة) *

*لنقرأ النص كما تقرأه **الكنيسة **الأرثوذكسية مترجماً إلى **العربية **في كتاب التريودي الذي تقرأه **الكنيسة **في فترة الصوم الأربعيني المقدس.*

*(تكوين 3: 1-7) السبعيني:*

_*ثم عرف آدم حوا امرأته فحبلت وولدت قاين قائلةً اقتنيتُ بالله إنساناً, ثم عادت فولدت أخاه هابيل, وكان هابيل راعي غنم, وأما قاين فكان عامل الأرض. فحدث بعد أيام أن أن قاين قدّم للرب من ثمرات أرضه ضحيّة, وقرّب هابيل أيضاً من أبكار غنمه وسمانها, فنظر الرب إلى هابيل وإلى قرابينه, وما صغى إلى قاين ولا إلى ضحاياه. فاغتمّ قاين جداً وسقطت سحنة وجهه, فقال الرب الإله لقاين: لماذا صرتَ مغموماً كئيباً ولماذا سقطت سحنة وجهك,*_​ 
_*ما قدّمتَ تقدمةً مستوية, ولا قسمتَ قسمةً متقوّمة, قد أخطأتَ ,فاهدأ. فإليك **يكون **رجوعُه وأنت ترأسُ عليه.*_​ 


*مفاجأة كبيرة!*

*النص يتطابق مع المسّوري من الآية 1 وحتى الآية 6 (مع الاختلاف في استعمال كلمات "الله" إيلوهيم و"الرب" يهوه , مما يثير الكثير من الأسئلة حول مصداقية المعيار الأهم الذي استندت إليه نظرية التقاليد لفرز النصوص,كما أوضحنا في **الحلقة **السابقة.)*

*ولكن عندما نصل إلى الآية 7 يختلف النص اختلافاً جذرياً!*

*الله يوضّح لقاين خطيئته, ويبين له لماذا رُفضت قرابينه, في حين قُبلت قرابين أخيه.*

*(ولا قسمتَ قسمةً متقوّمة)*
*لم يقسم قاين ثماره قسمة عادلة (فرز الثمار السيئة في قسم لوحدها, والجيدة في قسم آخر) وهو نفس ما فعله أخوه الصدّيق.*

*(ما قدّمت تقدمة مستوية) *
*قدم قاين القسم السيئ والنخب الرديء من الثمار إلى **الله **(واحتفظ لنفسه بالقسم الجيد) وهو عكس ما فعله أخوه الصدّيق.*

*وهنا نفهم باستقامة رأي لماذا قبل **الله **قربان هابيل, وسمّاه الرب يسوع صدّيقاً.*

*ونفهم باستقامة رأي لماذا رفض **الله **قرابين قاين الرديئة, وسمّاه خاطئاً (قد أخطأتَ, فاهدأ).*

*ونفهم أن الرسول **بولس **عندما يقول (قد شهد **الله **لقرابينه) أنه يعرف أن سامعيه يعرفون سلفاً أن **الله **فعلاً قد سبق وأوضح وشرح لقايين خطيئته , وبالتالي فقد شهد لتقوى هابيل وقرابينه العادلة.*

*ونفهم أن الرب يسوع **المسيح **عندما يسمّي هابيل صدّيقاً, دون أن يشرح لماذا هو صدّيق, فهو يفترض أن المسيحيين يقرأون كتابهم (السبعينية) وليس كتاب غيرهم (المسوري).*

*نكتفي هنا لنسمع آراء وتعليقات الإخوة وإلى اللقاء في **الحلقة **القادمة بمشيئة الرب.*

*صلواتكم*


*طاناسي*


*المصدر: **{العهد القديم} سلسلة دراسات في العهد القديم (الحلقة رقم 2)*
*أرثوذكس أونلاين - منتدى الشبيبة الأرثوذكسية *


----------



## joker46 (6 يوليو 2011)

ردود جدا رائعه الرب يبارك الجميع


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

مع ثقتى العظيمة فى السبعينية ، وبدون الدخول فى هذا الموضوع الغير مرغوب فيه هنا

ولكن ، مع ذلك ، فإننى ، من النص الموجود ، فهمت نفس الشيئ

ويشهد على ذلك مداخلتى السابقة ، قبل قراءتى للنص السبعينى

إذن ، فالفكرة واحدة ، وهى أن رفض الله كان مسبباً ، كما أنه كان غير قاسى ، لأنه أعطاه فرصة لتصليح أحواله ، ووعده بأنه سيقبله إن فعل ذلك

ولكن قايين هو الذى تصلف وترك نفسه للغضب والحقد ، الذى أوصله لقتل أخيه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يوليو 2011)

sam176 قال:


> *
> اسف انى استرسلت فى التامل لكن المنطقى هو اتيان الدليل لااثبات العكس
> الانسان لم يسمح له باكل اللحوم بعد و تربية االغنام لصوفها غير ممكن لانة تاريخيا هى مهنة المراه وهابيل رجل ثم ان البشريه لم يكن عندها صناعة بعد
> اما من جهة الالبان فمن الاولى  تربية الابقار لا الاغنام
> ...



+++++++++معلش أخى الحبيب

فموضوع إنه مش ممكن يربى الغنم للبنها وصوفها وجلها ، بسبب أن هذا عمل المرأة ، فديه محتاجة إعلدة نظر من سيادتك ، فهل يوجد ملنع من أن يقوم الرجل بذلك !

كما أن عدم وجود صناعة لم يمنع من صنع أقمصة جلدية لهم ، وهى بلا شك كانت بصوفها ، فيمكن أن يكون الصوف مع الجلد للتغطية والتدفئة 

وأنه من الأولى تربية البقر ، فذلك أيضاً ليس شرطاً ، فم زال رعاة الغنم يربونها ويأخذون لبنها


----------



## absmatic (7 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> 1 -- *ذبيحة قايين* كانت بغير إعتناء ، وهذا واضح من إجابة الله عليه(مداخلتى السابقة)
> انا مستغرب من اجابه البعض لت قربان قايين ذبيحه
> 4 -- الذبائح الدموية كانت معروفة فى زمن ما قبل إباحة أكل اللحم ، بدليل أن نوح أقام مذبحاً وقدَّم ذبائح سلامة ، من الحيوانات والطيور ، بمجرد نجاته وقبل تشريع أكل اللحم
> *موضوع اباحه اكل اللحم ده موضوع جديد ومعلومه جديده عليا انتم ادتوهاني اشكركم عليها*
> ...


شكرا استاذ مكرم  علي محاولاتك للرد وايصال المعني الحقيقي للسائل


----------



## absmatic (7 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *من اين علم هابيل او قايين بتقديم الذابائح لله ؟*
> *يقول الاباء : من ادم نفسه*
> *و كان هذا رمز لسترة ادم من الخطية من خلال عمل الذبيحة*
> *و سلم ادم ابنائه هذه العقيدة*
> ...


اشكرك بشده كريتيك واعتبر الاجابه وصلتني من رد حضرتك بطريقه نهائيه  لكن احتراما للاخوه اللي شاركو بالموضوع ارد عليهم وانهي مشاركتي في هذا الموضوع


----------



## absmatic (7 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> نقطة إضافية
> 
> الحيوانات بلا أرواح ، مخلوقة - مثلها مثل النبات - للفناء
> 
> دم الحيوانات ليست بالشئ الذى يُأسف عليه ، بل سفك دم الناس


النقطه دي خطيره جدا استاذ مكرم يا تري فيه عندك دلائل عليها من اقوال اباء او ايات ام انها استنتاج شخص رغم كونها غير مفيدة في سؤالي لكنها نقطه مهمه جدا لي اتمني التوضيح


----------



## absmatic (7 يوليو 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *دراسة عن أحد الأعضاء في الشبكة الأنطاكية :*


انطاكي احويا الحبيب  كل الاسئله اللي كانت في دماغي جبتها انت في الدراسه دي وكل الاجابات جبتها بالعقل لا والدليل من الكتاب  
تحيتي ليك علي امانتك  حتي في الرد شكرا ليك انطاكي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (7 يوليو 2011)

absmatic قال:


> النقطه دي خطيره جدا استاذ مكرم يا تري فيه عندك دلائل عليها من اقوال اباء او ايات ام انها استنتاج شخص رغم كونها غير مفيدة في سؤالي لكنها نقطه مهمه جدا لي اتمني التوضيح


++++++++++++++++++

بوجه عام ، فمع أنى لا أذكر المرجع إختصاراً للوقت ، ولكنى أبداً لا أتكلم من عندياتى أنا 

أنا لا أساوى شيئاً حتى أخترع شيئ فى الدين (مبدأى هو : إللى عاوز يخترع يورينا شطارته فى مهنته ولا يهرب منها للدين)

فهذا ما يقوله الإنجيل بكل وضوح فى مواضع عديدة ، منها :

بطرس 2 الأصحاح 2 العدد 12 أَمَّا هَؤُلاَءِ فَكَحَيَوَانَاتٍ غَيْرِ نَاطِقَةٍ، طَبِيعِيَّةٍ، مَوْلُودَةٍ لِلصَّيْدِ وَالْهَلاَكِ، يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى مَا يَجْهَلُونَ، فَسَيَهْلِكُونَ فِي فَسَادِهِمْ 

وهذه النقطة كانت جزءاً من بحث لى بعنوان : الرد على بدعة فناء الروح ، يمكن لسيادتك أن تجده فى مدونتى أنا الضعيف


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2011)

> النقطه دي خطيره جدا استاذ مكرم يا تري فيه عندك دلائل عليها من اقوال اباء او ايات ام انها استنتاج شخص رغم كونها غير مفيدة في سؤالي لكنها نقطه مهمه جدا لي اتمني التوضيح


*أخي الحبيب من المعروف جداً في المسيحية أن الحيوانات هالكة بمجرد وفاتها ، أما الإنسان فخالد لأنه مخلوق على صورة الله بالخلود .*



> انطاكي احويا الحبيب كل الاسئله اللي كانت في دماغي جبتها انت في الدراسه دي وكل الاجابات جبتها بالعقل لا والدليل من الكتاب
> تحيتي ليك علي امانتك حتي في الرد شكرا ليك انطاكي


*شكراً جزيلاً أخي الغالي ،، وللأسف النص السبعيني غير متوفر في العربية على ما أعتقد .*
*لك محبتي وصلاتي ، وشكراً لوصول الإجابة .*


----------

